# Strange problem running software for new universal remote



## JoelWhy (Nov 3, 2010)

I purchased my first-ever universal remote (Monster MCC AVL300-S Home Theater and Lighting Controller with Omnilink) and am having a problem with the software you need to program the remote. Whenever I try to run it (I'm using a Macbook), it gives me this error:

"Connection Failed: The server may not exist or it is not operational at this time. Check the server name or IP address and your network connection and try again."

I called tech support but they weren't able to figure out the problem. I've looked online but couldn't find anyone who had had a similar problem. Any ideas?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hmm, if tech support can't figure it out, that doesn't bode well. Are you using the software that came with it, or have you looked at the Harmony site for updated software? Do you have access to a windows PC to try it out on?


----------



## JoelWhy (Nov 3, 2010)

I tried using the CD software and then deleting that and using the software downloaded from the website. Same problem for both versions.

Yes, it worked fine on the PC. And, I can't find anyone who has complained about this problem in any forum using Macs. I suspect it's something on my computer (e.g. security software?), but I have no idea what it is.


----------

